# Breakfast anyone?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Breakfast Tacos Recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks delish Dale. Thanks for the link!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

here i thought it was about bloody marrys...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Makes me hungry...having lived in California and San Diego ( still do ) mexican breakfasts are to die for...huevos rancheros....carnitas burritos....breakfast tacos...yeah baby.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

> huevos rancheros....


Damnit Gary!!!
I love huevos rancheros.... making me hungry!!!... there is a great spot for it about 30 minutes away that I may have to make a "pit stop" for some tomorrow at lunch in the work truck.

Thanks for the recipe Dale... I may have to try that out!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Damnit Gary!!!
> I love huevos rancheros.... making me hungry!!!... there is a great spot for it about 30 minutes away that I may have to make a "pit stop" for some tomorrow at lunch in the work truck.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Dale... I may have to try that out!!


Lol,,,tell Dale..he started this. I love heuvos rancheros as my wife makes them for me...best I've had and I live in San Diego part time and have eaten everywhere. The beans are spicy..she cooks em for 2 days and puts the beans over freshly made corn tortillas...3 fresh ranch eggs...homeade salsa with homeade guacamole...fresh cilantro and a dollop of sour cream...heaven my friend..heaven!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Lol,,,tell Dale..he started this. I love heuvos rancheros as my wife makes them for me...best I've had and I live in San Diego part time and have eaten everywhere. The beans are spicy..she cooks em for 2 days and puts the beans over freshly made corn tortillas...3 fresh ranch eggs...homeade salsa with homeade guacamole...fresh cilantro and a dollop of sour cream...heaven my friend..heaven!!


I'll send you $25, you get a medium flat rate box, and fill it with your wife's huevos rancheros, and send to me... sounds like a good plan to me...

_Thanks Dale_! Reading these food threads this late at night, makes me happy I have a fast metabolism... I can eat before I go to bed, and gain no pounds...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> I'll send you $25, you get a medium flat rate box, and fill it with your wife's huevos rancheros, and send to me... sounds like a good plan to me...
> 
> _Thanks Dale_! Reading these food threads this late at night, makes me happy I have a fast metabolism... I can eat before I go to bed, and gain no pounds...


Shawn...just get your lazy butt out here and she'll make breakfast for both of us...all you can eat! She keeps all of the breakfast supplies ready for me when I want it...won't even tell you about her incredible pork/chicken/steak enchiladas...to die for.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Shawn...just get your lazy butt out here and she'll make breakfast for both of us...all you can eat! She keeps all of the breakfast supplies ready for me when I want it...won't even tell you about her incredible pork/chicken/steak enchiladas...to die for.


Does she live in San Diego or ATL??

Im hoping to get to ATL this summer/fall actually (same trip plan as last time that we didn't make it too)

I can eat breakfast ANY time of the day or night!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

This conversation sounds like a love affair! All love affairs end with breaky in bed don't they?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Does she live in San Diego or ATL??
> 
> Im hoping to get to ATL this summer/fall actually (same trip plan as last time that we didn't make it too)
> 
> I can eat breakfast ANY time of the day or night!


Will be in Atlanta til July. I eat breakfast any time myself.



Tarks said:


> This conversation sounds like a love affair! All love affairs end with breaky in bed don't they?


:biggrin1: You just wish they had good Mexican Food in Canada instead of all that Canadian Bacon!:biggrin1:


----------

